# Tankmates for 5 gallon



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

What tank mates can you have for a 5 gal? My boy, Tom, is in there so I wanted to get more fish to put in there. Can I? 

Thanks! :lol:


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

5 gallon is too small for any other fish but you could always divide it and get another betta ..
You can also get a snail or some shrimp if you don't mind not sticking to fish...


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh, okay thanks


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Could I put a Cory cat it there?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Cories need to be in a group of at least 3-4 of their kind, so it isn't possible to have those many with a betta in a 5 gallon..


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ghost shrimp but out little bio-waste. And they eat feces.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

But the downside is your betta may decide he wants a little shrimp snack. :/ All you can do is try.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yep, I think a snail might be sturdier :/


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Snail puts out too much IMO


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Get a moss ball. Sure, it's not an animate object but they're actually way more fun than you'd think.  See thread for evidence.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=75837


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks, I may get a snail and moss ball.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

How much is a moss ball?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

$9.99 at Petco but I hear they're on sale right now at Petsmart. Don't know how much on sale, though. Their moss balls are usually $7.99.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yay! I might end up getting a moss ball then!


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

At my PetSmart their on sale for $5! Llol


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

*makes mental note to get a moss ball*


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

They do everything, they sit there, they float (if you squeeze the water out of them), they even fart (if you squeeze the water out of them). :-D


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ewww! XD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!!!Haven't we had this discussion about farting mossballs before?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Haha, yeah, I think we have, DQ. It must be one of a moss ball's many notable charms.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

.........

*cough*


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Eww....


----------

